# QL3 Dates for 2008



## paperworkletdown (4 Dec 2007)

Anyone know of the next QL3 dates begining in 2008
Thank you kindly!


----------



## muffin (4 Dec 2007)

QL3 for which trade?


----------



## MP 811 (4 Dec 2007)

seeing as the question was posted under the Mil Police branch forum, I would presume he's talking about the MP QL3.


----------



## Shamrock (4 Dec 2007)

I'm having deja vu all over again.


----------



## Kelevra (13 Dec 2007)

When I was attending my MPAC, the staff told us that a QL3 is scheduled in May 2008.


----------

